# Lost gopro hero + in browns canyon



## Wtrlvr623 (May 25, 2013)

I lost my gopro hero + in the 2ed stair case. Also lost my Oakley gas an sunglasses by ruby mtn


----------



## skinnyfish (Jun 13, 2007)

Found a go pro few years ago bottom of raft ripper, we watched footage and guy lost it in stair 3.. have to wait till lower water to find it.. I have found 3 over the years looking down while guiding. I'm the nerd looking for fish and see them.. good luck with your search. Found one owner so it can happen for you


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 12, 2018)

*Found Go Pro Hero 3+*

Hey. I saw that you posted a lost GoPro in Browns Canyon. I found a Go Pro Hero 3+ this weekend on a fishing trip. The SD card was still good and I found a ton of videos and pictures from a trip someone took. I you can verify your name, the pics and videos that are on the SD Card and who was with you, I might have your camera! 

Thanks

-J


----------

